

On the Eve of a Computer Playing Jeopardy: a Tale about a Chess Playing Robot - nemesisj
http://www.peebs.org/2011/02/jeopardy-artificial-intelligence-and-a-chess-playing-robot/

======
gnosis
This article should have had Legos and Lisp in the title.

------
iwwr
An amazing thing with a few weeks of notice and pre-launch publicity.

